# Ac fan blower



## Trp523 (Jul 16, 2021)

Any help would be appreciated!

I have a 2014 6105d and it is having ac fan issues. It all started when the left side fan would only blow when I turned the selector to 4, 1-3 would not blow on left side.

After having this issue I changed out the ac capacitor in the roof. This immediately fixed the issue. 

After a few more months the left side went out again and would only work on 4 (high). I spoke with a Deere mechanic and he said to make sure the 4 filters in the roof were clean/clanged and replace the capacitor so I did it all. 

The left fan started working again and then it stopped to only work on 4 (high) again. 

After opening the roof I noticed both fans were identical so I swapped them from side to side to see if it was a fan issue or not. Now the left side fan will intermittently work. 

What am I missing? Could it be the ac fan selector switch? If it was the fan it would have started happening on the right side since I switched them but it didn’t. 

Thanks for any helpful input!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Trp523, welcome to the forum.

This video may help you. 
]


----------



## Trp523 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks, that is how I learned about the resistor when I first changed it. Still having issues so I am curious could there be something else I need to look at.




HarveyW said:


> Howdy Trp523, welcome to the forum.
> 
> This video may help you.
> ]


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would check the electrical plug that connects to the resistor for tarnish or corrosion or evidence of overheating. You can also spray electrical contact cleaner on the contacts and "work" the plug on the resistor for improved contact. . 

Also check the ground circuitry on the cab and top cover.


----------

